# Hello again from the brats



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Took some new photos of the brats today. (Haven't posted in a while >_> )
They've gotten much older now, Patchie's face is starting to gray a bit, but they still run around and act like they are crazy pups.
Anyways, here they are being silly as usual (and in need of a bath):


Popi









Sparky









Patchie (who has gone vegan... no not really)









Randomness


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Such cute little things. I love the one of Patchie.


----------

